# anyone used the kokoda sprog



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a few of the kokoda sprog (sx40 knockoff) lures and wondered how they fish. Ive never really used them and just wondered what success people have had with them and any particular methods worth using.

i have the gold and white and the natural brown and purple (clear) looking one


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Fishingman - yep, I bought some a couple of weeks back. I've only used them twice with no result other than a few hits whilst trolling for bream. The days these 'sprogs' didn't work, the sx40's didn't either so i can't really compare results. I did notice the lures tended to sink slowly by the tail end, whereas the sx40's float. I have now changed the split rings (too big originally) and have put some decent trebles on them, and they now look equally as good as the sx40s - lets hope the fish see it that way too! I bought 4 for around $5.50ea so thought it was worth the gamble.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

$5.95 each, not bad, might have to check these out.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Fishingman .. i have used the Kokoda version sx40, and they are just as effective.bloody dynamite. im only still using the sx40's cos i havent found anywhere that sells Kokoda, i got mine from a mate up in NSW. but for the price you cant go wrong. if i get onto a retail outlet that does sell'em i will be stocking up big time.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Tony - I got a couple of sprogs at Amart all sports for $5 a pop, I've also seen em at Ray's Outdoors for $5.95 :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cool thanks Jason, havent heard of Amart here in Vic but Rays tents is only 5 minutes away so i will get down there as soon as i can.

Have you used your Kokodas and how did you go if you did?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the only difference I notice is that the SX40s swim well straight out of the packet, but the cheapies usually need a bit of tinkering to get them to swim straight. my sx40s and sx48s have never needed to be 'tweaked' and still swim great, whereas some of the cheapies I have are downright frustrationg as they skim and skip across the surface..


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i guess i havent compared the two, but as i was catching fish on the Kokodas i thought nothing of there swiming action. im looking forward now to getting both types of lures out and comparing them both...let you know how they go.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

My experience is the same as DaveyG. My sprogs needed to have adjustments done with the eyelet to get em to swim straight. Sometimes that was a real pain as the water can be dirty and it takes ages to see exactly what is going wrong.

I suspect the SX40 is slightly more effective, though that is just my personal experience with a couple of each. I still have a sprog left, all the SX40s are being worn as jewelry by some big fish somewhere. I would buy sprogs again, though also I would buy SX40s.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbWLYHMAAB7fgAASQcdEEAAC2EA//9+AMAC22ERqeggYg9Q0AABqp/pNT0UemoeKaABp6R6g1MhDQANNA00ACBBnC2ajW4c+iZubkXOKhO9ve5dCMGQUMDjONcpQXHOQg567yDQ80WFgQYy4JRuFBxehoOLsrTfnQlW6WJbwBkDIvQv0eoiDQ+SEHUqNRIInG8zgsUgMJFDAWZAGoNiomMtr/UIiejQlfg/fHL641pM3IYvgEAqTMXUL/F3JFOFCQtYtgcw=


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have never tried them but will now as I have lost my second SX 40 in almost as many weeks.

Actaully "lost" isn' the correct word as I know just where it is; I just can't reach it without climbing a tree that gets very slim near where I need to be :x

I think I will now replace the 3rd rod with a chainsaw when I go out as I seem to be spending as much time in the timber as I am in the water.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Agree. The same thing can be said for the Strike Force Pygmy. Bloody pain in the arse to get them tuned and they certainly don't troll as well as the SX's. But alas, cost has to be taken into the equation sometime!


----------

